# Barrel for 92FS



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where you can get aftermarket barrels for the 92FS?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I get all my stuff from Impact Guns. They are out of Utah and I live close by, but I know they ship alot of stuff all over the place. I will say this, their in store service is about 10 times better than their mail order service. Sorry, dem's da breaks I guess. Give them a call, I'm sure something as simple as a barrel would go quick.

Zhur


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.jarvis-custom.com/

http://www.barsto.com/

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/

http://www.huntingsociety.org/gunbarrels.html


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the links:drooling:


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

+1 for Jarvis. I got a threaded barrel from them and was very pleased with the service and the quality. One thing I like is that Jarvis makes their barrels slightly oversized to eliminate any play between the barrel and slide. Very nice.


----------

